# Indigo is so beautiful just can't stop taking photo's of him Indi loves the Camera.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! Hear are some more photos of my beautiful Indigo i just can't stop taking photo's of him.. I think that Indi loves his photo being taken.. I love him so very much he makes me really happy..Anyway hear are some up dated photo's of Indigo Please enjoy....

Close up of Indigo.




Am i close enough to the camera for you all to see my spots.


Awww aren't i so cute and adorable.


Another close up of my beautiful spots


Is there a budgie in the camera. Can you see him..




Awww i love my friends on TB




Peak a boo I see you..


Oh mum i have a reflection 


I see you Mum


I stand so tall don't i mum..


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Your Indigo is very beautiful! I love your comments.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I like the last picture his colors stand out!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RioBlueFrites said:


> Your Indigo is very beautiful! I love your comments.


Thank you. I was only happy to share my photos of Indigo with you all..



kcladyz said:


> I like the last picture his colors stand out!


Thank you I like the last photo to..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Indi is so lovely Lyn. Lovely pictures.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Indi is so lovely Lyn. Lovely pictures.


Thank you Kate. Indi loves his photo being taken i think he is a natural at it.. Maybe he should be a Model.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures Lyn. My favorite is "I see you mum" .)


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Budgiekeet said:


> Great pictures Lyn. My favorite is "I see you mum" .)


Thank you Rick... I like that photo to i like them all as it is so hard to chose a good one of Indi as they are all good photo's of him.. I am glad that you liked Indigo's photo's.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Indigo is just so cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lyn,
Beautiful pics of Indi! I love how he is standing so tall and regal looking in the last one.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful fluffy Indigo - gorgeous as always. He looks so healthy and happy.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Beautiful fluffy Indigo - gorgeous as always. He looks so healthy and happy.


Thank you. Madonna i think that Indi is gorgeous to..



PrincipePio said:


> Indigo is just so cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


Thank you glad that you liked the photo's of Indigo.



Trimath said:


> Hi Lyn,
> Beautiful pics of Indi! I love how he is standing so tall and regal looking in the last one.


Thank you glad that you liked the photo's of Indigo..


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

Lyn, I could look at him all day&#8230; he's beautiful!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Bushy said:


> Lyn, I could look at him all day&#8230; he's beautiful!


Thank you James I get to look at Indigo every day..Yes I think my Indigo is beautiful to. Glad you liked his photos..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

Hi, Lyn,

Indi is such a Ham he should be in the movies, What a great personality!!!

Apollo thinks he is a grand Dude!! Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Hi, Lyn,
> 
> Indi is such a Ham he should be in the movies, What a great personality!!!
> 
> Apollo thinks he is a grand Dude!! Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn grand Dude wow glad that you liked his photos..


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Indi is super cute as always, Lyn!!  Thanks for sharing these great photos!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> Indi is super cute as always, Lyn!!  Thanks for sharing these great photos!!


Thank you Despina. Glad that you liked Indigo's photo's.. Ill be taking some more photos of him tomorrow..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*More great pictures of your very handsome little fellow! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

All great pictures Lyn...the last one is classic Indi.....


----------



## gizmahchee (Apr 10, 2014)

Definitely seems to enjoy being in the spotlight!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *More great pictures of your very handsome little fellow! *


Thank you Deb.. I love taking photos of Indi..



jonah said:


> All great pictures Lyn...the last one is classic Indi.....


Thank you Randy..


gizmahchee said:


> Definitely seems to enjoy being in the spotlight!


Thank you I think Indi enjoys the Spot light to he is so funny...


----------

